# #PI0721: Coolant Leak at Thermostat Housing to Cylinder Head - (Apr 17, 2012)



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

GM just released a tsb for thermostat housing gasket leaks.




Subject:

Coolant Leak at Thermostat Housing to Cylinder Head






Models:

2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze







2012 Chevrolet Sonic







Equipped with Engine RPO LUW



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Condition/Concern


Some customers may comment on a coolant leak.

The leak may be caused by the thermostat housing to cylinder head seal not being squarely aligned to the cylinder head.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

well this could explain the coolant smell some people are describing around here....


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Note that Engine RPO LUW is the 1.8 and not the 1.4


----------



## mobileflea (Nov 19, 2012)

Having the same issue. Thermostat housing. If you start to smell coolant you need to get in for service. Good news is under warranty so no money out of pocket.


----------

